# Look What Came to Atlanta...



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Introducing uberXL

We are pleased to announce the launch of uberXL in Atlanta. Starting today, users will now have the option to specifically request seven-seat midrange SUVs at an affordable rate! We have already identified and selected those partners who have qualifying vehicles, however, we are looking for new partners to add to XL. Please see the below chart for a list of vehicles that qualify for uberXL.









If you believe that we mistakenly did not include your vehicle, please send an email to [email protected] with a picture of the interior of your car to show that you have 7 seats, as well as a picture of the exterior of your vehicle. In addition, if you have a qualifying vehicle that is not presently on the Uber system, please add your vehicle and the required documents and we'll be happy to add it to uberXL. You can read more about the launch of uberXL in Atlanta at our blog. If you have any questions, please shoot us an email at[email protected].

Uber Athens

As most of you know by now, last Thursday we launched Uber Athens! Some of us from the Atlanta team went out to Athens to assist with the launch and the students of UGA and the residents of Athens could not have been more excited for us to be there! One week in, Athens is a hit!

Over the last week, we've been shocked to see how many new Athens riders have signed up, how many have requested trips, and how many have reached out to us with excitement over being able to use Uber. The excitement is so strong, in fact, that we do not have enough partners online in Athens to meet demand!

The Athens area is open to all Uber Atlanta partners. From what we've seen so far, those partners who venture out to Athens have done very well in terms of getting a lot of trips and earning great fares. It's been pretty much non-stop action for partners online in Athens, particularly on Thursday night through Sunday daytime! If the area you normally go online in around Atlanta is feeling a little slow, or if you feel like changing things up a bit, why not check out Athens for a weekend?

Thanks so much for being an Uber partner! Have a fantastic weekend!

Uber on!
Travis, John, Adrian, Dmitriy

What's unfortunate is that some of these vehicles would qualify for UberSUV...this XL crap is just another way to get drivers on the livery side to work for peanuts. Way to go...uber on!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

an Escalade, a Q7 ?

and the next "partner announcement"

UberXL can now accept UberX fares !


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Yay! Hip Hip Hooray! Just what we all wanted...another way for Uber to screw the drivers over again.

So glad that I'm almost in a position to where I will only use Uberblack to do airport pickups during downtime. Everything else about driving for them is getting ridiculous.


----------

